

Your Lifestyle Has Already Been Designed - dsr12
http://www.raptitude.com/2010/07/your-lifestyle-has-already-been-designed

======
diydsp
Upvoted for this critical insight:

>But the 8-hour workday is too profitable for big business, not because of the
amount of work people get done in eight hours (the average office worker gets
less than three hours of actual work done in 8 hours) but because it makes for
such a purchase-happy public. Keeping free time scarce means people pay a lot
more for convenience, gratification, and any other relief they can buy. It
keeps them watching television, and its commercials. It keeps them unambitious
outside of work.

This is a terrific insight and goes well with this writing by Bertrand Russell
which I saw on HN earlier today:
[http://www.zpub.com/notes/idle.html](http://www.zpub.com/notes/idle.html)

